# ? Mike the physical therapist



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

If anyone knowsMike , please pass on.

Mike, I am having hip replacement surgery Tuesday, Nov. 13 at S. Baldwin Medical Center, Foley, AL by Dr. Littell. I want him to prescribe you for my physical therapy, so need name, address and phone number.

Tom Vandiver 850-572-1225


----------

